# Utilisation Webcam sous Adium



## gidou (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,
je viens vous demander cette fois ci un peu d'aide pour faire fonctionner la webcam de mon Macbook avec le logiciel de messagerie instantanée Adium.
Comment faire une demande de Webcam?
Merci!


----------



## steiner (25 Novembre 2007)

Adium ne prends pas encore en charge la vidéo ni l'audio => donc pas de webcam possible.
Une version de adium supportant la vidéo et l'audio est en préparation. Cela ne devrait plus trop tarder.
En attendant : iChat, aMsn, skype, ...


----------



## gidou (25 Novembre 2007)

OKi merci pour l'info. 
D'ici combien de temps la nouvelle version sortira?
On sera informé sur le site d'Adium j'imagine!
Merci


----------



## steiner (25 Novembre 2007)

Sur le site d'adium et sur le site de macgeneration plus que probablement


----------



## baddexter (29 Avril 2009)

steiner a dit:


> Adium ne prends pas encore en charge la vidéo ni l'audio => donc pas de webcam possible.
> Une version de adium supportant la vidéo et l'audio est en préparation. Cela ne devrait plus trop tarder.
> En attendant : iChat, aMsn, skype, ...




ça fait quand même presque 2 ans


----------



## Secretely (3 Août 2010)

Et puis, as-t-on des nouvelles quant à la possibilité d'avoir une conversation audio et vidéo sur Adium?  Il me semble que c'est pas mal long.  Ça leur a pris moins de temps que ça pour envoyer les premiers hommes sur la Lune


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2010)

Secretely a dit:


> Et puis, as-t-on des nouvelles quant à la possibilité d'avoir une conversation audio et vidéo sur Adium?  Il me semble que c'est pas mal long.  Ça leur a pris moins de temps que ça pour envoyer les premiers hommes sur la Lune



En même temps c'était pas tout à fait la même équipe, ni les mêmes moyens financiers....  

Mais surtout, n'hésites pas à leur donner un coup de main, ça devrait accélérer considérablement e développement!


----------



## Secretely (3 Août 2010)

Donc j'en conclu qu'il n'y a aucun développement dans ce dossier depuis plus de deux ans?


----------



## Toximityx (3 Août 2010)

Secretely a dit:


> Donc j'en conclu qu'il n'y a aucun développement dans ce dossier depuis plus de deux ans?



Y'a Mebeam.com en alternatif pour l'instant que j'utilise depuis 1 année.. : http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=4959


----------



## Secretely (3 Août 2010)

Merci Toximityx.  Je viens d'installer ce programme mais comment peut-on lancer une séance de vidéochat?  Je fouille sur mon Adium et je ne vois rien de changé comparativement avec avant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------

Ah ok je viens de voir comment ça fonctionne.  Malheureusement personne n'est connecté en ce moment pour l'essayer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------

En passant Toximityx, je n'ai pas pu tester cette application avec un de mes contacts mais comment fait mon contact qui est sur msn ou yahoo pour lancer une conversation audio ou vidéo?  Est-ce que l'initiative doit toujours venir de moi?

Merci encore!


----------



## Toximityx (3 Août 2010)

@Secretely : Oui, malheuresement...


----------



## Secretely (3 Août 2010)

Je viens tout juste de tester cette application et on me voit et m'entend bien mais je ne réussis pas à voir mon interlocutrice ni à l'entendre.  Je l'ai donc désactivé.  Je vais me tourner vers Skype maintenant.


----------



## Armas (29 Octobre 2010)

Pas de nouveautés concernant l'A/V sur Adium pour le moment

Au troisième trimestre 2007, Pidgin à intégré l'A/V dans son logiciel grâce au travail effectué sur Libpurple. Les équipes d'Adium travaillent depuis lors a une modification du coeur du logiciel afin de permettre l'utilisation des fonctions A/V.

Pour plus d'info sur le projet, c'est par ici : http://adium.aybee.net/forum/index.php/topic,1021.0.html

En attendant, Skype reste le client professionnel idéal pour la Visio-conference.


----------

